# Decisions Decisions.



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2017)

I've been asked to 'ride captain' this, by British Cycling.

http://saintsfoundation.co.uk/big-bike-challenge-may-2017/

We're riding from the Bet365 stadium in Stoke to St Mary's Stadium in Southampton, starting on Saturday the 20th May ( next Saturday ) and arriving back at St. Mary's before the 15:00 kick off of the match on the 21st.







This is the route ( sort of ).

I'm just trying to decide which bike to use.

The 520 has the puncture proof tyres, but I've never ridden it over 100 miles in one go. The 560 is a very nice bit of kit, but is only 10 speed, and I've fitted a 53t big ring, which is harder work than the 11 speed 720 AF. I don't want to risk the 720 on this ride though. Hmmmm decisions decisions.


----------



## lutonloony (11 May 2017)

my decision process is "shall I go for a ride on my bike? Y/N" no further options are available


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2017)

lutonloony said:


> my decision process is "shall I go for a ride on my bike? Y/N" no further options are available


Good for you


----------



## Markymark (11 May 2017)

Has Birmingham been renamed England??


----------



## mark st1 (11 May 2017)

What's s 720 ? And why would it be risky ?

Edit...

Ok found a 720 I didn't realise Decathlon now made so many different bikes. What's the risk part then sir ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 May 2017)

mark st1 said:


> What's s 720 ? And why would it be risky ?
> 
> Edit...
> 
> Ok found a 720 I didn't realise Decathlon now made so many different bikes. What's the risk part then sir ?



This at a guess


----------



## Milkfloat (11 May 2017)

We cannot answer for you - just pick a bike and pedal. Personally I would chose my bike for hat length of ride based on the weather - rain=bike with mudguards, dry=bike without. Although, I suppose for this one, if I thought it would be a sensible pace I would consider throwing the fixed gear into the mix.

No matter what I would decide myself and not setup an 'Accy thread'.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 May 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> We cannot answer for you - just pick a bike and pedal. Personally I would chose my bike for hat length of ride based on the weather - rain=bike with mudguards, dry=bike without. Although, I suppose for this one, if I thought it would be a sensible pace I would consider throwing the fixed gear into the mix.
> 
> No matter what I would decide myself and not setup an 'Accy thread'.



A true Accy thread would have had a poll on it.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2017)

mark st1 said:


> What's s 720 ? And why would it be risky ?
> 
> Edit...
> 
> Ok found a 720 I didn't realise Decathlon now made so many different bikes. What's the risk part then sir ?


Having bits swiped off of it.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> No matter what I would decide myself and not setup an 'Accy thread'.


Good for you poppet.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This at a guess
> 
> View attachment 351852


That's the one.


----------



## mark st1 (11 May 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Having bits swiped off of it.



From the half way stop ? I've read the link but it doesn't mention where your stopping or is it a sort yourself out kind of thing ?


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A true Accy thread would have had a poll on it.


Very true, it was a bit reticent of me to omit a poll.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2017)

mark st1 said:


> From the half way stop ? I've read the link but it doesn't mention where your stopping or is it a sort yourself out kind of thing ?


We stop at Cheltenham overnight I wouldn't normally stop, but it's not my circus and they aren't my monkeys, unfortunately.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2017)

Markymark said:


> Has Birmingham been renamed England??


I hope not. That would be terribly inconvenient for my Velo Birmingham ride in September.


----------



## mark st1 (11 May 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> We stop at Chelmsford, overnight. I wouldn't normally stop, but it's not my circus and they aren't my monkeys, unfortunately.



Hotel ? Campsite ? Downtown Beirut style council estate ?. If it's organised which clearly it is I wouldn't worry personally about having anything nicked. However your choice seems to be swap anything and everything to make the good bike look cheap or the cheap bike a wolf in sheeps clothing so to speak ? What would your preferred steed be of the 3 ?


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2017)

Take the Cervelo P5x.


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 May 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> We stop at *Chelmsford*, overnight.



Hmmmm..... that would be an impressively indirect choice of route. Cheltenham, perhaps?!


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2017)

mark st1 said:


> Hotel ? Campsite ? Downtown Beirut style council estate ?. If it's organised which clearly it is I wouldn't worry personally about having anything nicked. However your choice seems to be swap anything and everything to make the good bike look cheap or the cheap bike a wolf in sheeps clothing so to speak ? What would your preferred steed be of the 3 ?


Therin lies the problem. I haven't got the time available to swap and change the bits over from bike to bike, to make the perfect Frankenbike, for this event, so I'm personally leaning towards the 560, although the 520 is the one that would bother me least if it ended up in the parts bin, or got permaborrowed.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2017)

Sea of vapours said:


> Hmmmm..... that would be an impressively indirect choice of route. Cheltenham, perhaps?!


Yes, autocorrect didn't like Cheltenham, but it did like Chelsea, which is odd.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2017)

I really don't think any of the options are suitable. You'll have to buy a new one.


----------



## mark st1 (11 May 2017)

User said:


> Neither do I.



Me neither I was treated extremely harshly and unfairly by one of its residents a few years ago. Peasants !


----------



## mark st1 (11 May 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Therin lies the problem. I haven't got the time available to swap and change the bits over from bike to bike, to make the perfect Frankenbike, for this event, so I'm personally leaning towards the 560, although the 520 is the one that would bother me least if it ended up in the parts bin, or got permaborrowed.



Things were a lot easier before 11 speed shenanigans ! Wouldn't be keen on riding those puncture proof tyres that distance myself. So I'd discount that I'd take whatever your going to feel most happy on I'm sure you'd rather none of them went missing so I wouldn't base my decision on that alone tbh.


----------



## Milkfloat (11 May 2017)

They are being locked in a van overnight - assuming that has a sticker on the back saying 'No tools left in this van overnight' then what could go wrong?

If you were really worried you could save them hotel costs and offer to sleep in the van. However, then the sticker would not be strictly telling the truth


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I really don't think any of the options are suitable. You'll have to buy a new one.


That's an idea. I've got a valid excuse for an N+1 as well


----------



## mjr (11 May 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> They are being locked in a van overnight - assuming that has a sticker on the back saying 'No tools left in this van overnight' then what could go wrong?


 Why aren't they staying in a bike-friendly hotel that lets you take them into the rooms? Even pro teams suffer bikes nicked from vans.


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> They are being locked in a van overnight - assuming that has a sticker on the back saying 'No tools left in this van overnight' then what could go wrong?
> 
> If you were really worried you could save them hotel costs and offer to sleep in the van. However, then the sticker would not be strictly telling the truth



Then you need the sticker "The only tools in this van are the driver and his mate"


----------



## mjr (11 May 2017)

Here's the actual route. @Racing roadkill might like to shove it into the OP.


----------



## Spiderweb (11 May 2017)

Ride the 520 with puncture proof tyres, I'm sure they still work as tyres after 100+ miles.
You can then report back and let us know how they performed.


----------



## Drago (11 May 2017)

The choice is easy. Use your Grifter.


----------



## mjr (11 May 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> The 520 has the puncture proof tyres, but I've never ridden it over 100 miles in one go.


According to the information pack, you still won't be - it's 2 x 90 mile rides. Although that's 180 and I think their route is 190ish.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2017)

mjr said:


> Why aren't they staying in a bike-friendly hotel that lets you take them into the rooms? Even pro teams suffer bikes nicked from vans.


It's 'under discussion' at the moment.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2017)

mjr said:


> According to the information pack, you still won't be - it's 2 x 90 mile rides. Although that's 180 and I think their route is 190ish.


We are actually going to weight the ride up with more miles on day 1. It'll be more like a 110 and 80 split. To be fair I've ridden 80 miles on the Tannus tyres and they were okay for that.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2017)

Drago said:


> The choice is easy. Use your Grifter.


I'd have to dig it out, hope it's not rusted to dust, and recommission it.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> Ride the 520 with puncture proof tyres, I'm sure they still work as tyres after 100+ miles.
> You can then report back and let us know how they performed.


Good shout.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2017)

mjr said:


> Here's the actual route. @Racing roadkill might like to shove it into the OP.
> View attachment 351872


Not quite right. That's got some bits we're not using in it innit. The final route is still being discussed.


----------



## jowwy (11 May 2017)

So what your saying is

Your going somewhere, on something, stopping somewhere, not sure where, not sure of the distance and not sure of the route

I'd stay at home, then at least your sure of one thing


----------



## Mrs M (11 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> I really don't think any of the options are suitable. You'll have to buy a new one.


My thoughts too


----------



## winjim (11 May 2017)

I was once given responsibility for something terribly important. I also own a number of bicycles, one of which was rather expensive.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2017)

Mrs M said:


> My thoughts too


I kind of already used that excuse up, with this.







However, I've decided not to replace my car, I can live quite happily without a car, which has opened up a 15 grand bike budget. That's the amazing thing. A 15 grand car budget will get you an okay new car, or if you know what you're doing, a very nice used car. But 15 grand is very top end bicycle budget. It's a conundrum, but a nice conundrum to have.


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2017)

jowwy said:


> So what your saying is
> 
> Your going somewhere, on something, stopping somewhere, not sure where, not sure of the distance and not sure of the route
> 
> I'd stay at home, then at least your sure of one thing


No, I'm going to Stoke, riding a bike, stopping at Cheltenham, the route is 190 miles in length, and about 10 miles of the route are open to a degree of interpretation, as it stands. Does that help with your confusion?


----------



## Racing roadkill (11 May 2017)

winjim said:


> I was once given responsibility for something terribly important. I also own a number of bicycles, one of which was rather expensive.


That's nice dear.


----------



## jowwy (11 May 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> No, I'm going to Stoke, riding a bike, stopping at Cheltenham, the route is 190 miles in length, and about 10 miles of the route are open to a degree of interpretation, as it stands. Does that help with your confusion?


It seems your the one whos confused.......your actually going to southampton according to your OP

Or are you actually not going anywhere, the same as you wasnt really buying a cervelo px5, just attention seeking


----------



## Cycleops (11 May 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> However, I've decided not to replace my car, I can live quite happily without a car, which has opened up a 15 grand bike budget. That's the amazing thing. A 15 grand car budget will get you an okay new car, or if you know what you're doing, a very nice used car. But 15 grand is very top end bicycle budget. It's a conundrum, but a nice conundrum to have.


But the nice thing about that bike budget is you don't have to spend 15k to get the bike equivalent of 15k car.


----------



## winjim (11 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> That's only two brags. This is a three brag thread I think.


Second was a two-parter though.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 May 2017)

You could use another wheel set on the cheaper bike with the solid tyres, but there's no guarantee it won't be stolen.
Lots of cheap(er) bikes get stolen!


----------



## subaqua (11 May 2017)

jowwy said:


> So what your saying is
> 
> Your going somewhere, on something, stopping somewhere, not sure where, not sure of the distance and not sure of the route
> 
> I'd stay at home, then at least your sure of one thing


No no no. 

Ride to the pub and have beer instead .


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 May 2017)

Cycleops said:


> But the nice thing about that bike budget is you don't have to spend 15k to get the bike equivalent of 15k car.


Very true. A High end frame, built up with Gucci kit, by me, and a nice cycle based holiday / tour to ride it on, and plenty of change.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 May 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You could use another wheel set on the cheaper bike with the solid tyres, but there's no guarantee it won't be stolen.
> Lots of cheap(er) bikes get stolen!


Again, that's another good option, but swapping the existing set up airless tyres to new wheels is a nightmare of a job, it would be far easier to get new wheels and a new pair of airless tyres. I haven't got enough time to do that.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 May 2017)

jowwy said:


> It seems your the one whos confused.......your actually going to southampton according to your OP
> 
> Or are you actually not going anywhere, the same as you wasnt really buying a cervelo px5, just attention seeking



I think I'll help with your obvious confusion, just once more. I'm going to Stoke, next Friday, with the bikes in a van. Then on Saturday 75 of us are starting a 190 mile ride to Southampton, over 2 days. We are stopping at Cheltenham, then continuing on to Southampton, in time for the 15:00 kick off at St. Mary's Stadium in Southampton. The route is 190 odd miles, 10 miles or so is still open to interpretation. Are you with me so far? Good. The Cervelo thing was a rush of blood to the head moment, but once I realised that spending that sort of money on a Tri bike, that wouldn't get as much use as I'd need to give it to justify having it, I had the option to not proceed with the order, which I exercised. I will be reporting on the Saints Foundation ride, on this very forum. So keep 'em peeled eh.


----------



## jowwy (12 May 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> I think I'll help with your obvious confusion, just once more. I'm going to Stoke, next Friday, with the bikes in a van. Then on Saturday 75 of us are starting a 190 mile ride to Southampton, over 2 days. We are stopping at Cheltenham, then continuing on to Southampton, in time for the 15:00 kick off at St. Mary's Stadium in Southampton. The route is 190 odd miles, 10 miles or so is still open to interpretation. Are you with me so far? Good. The Cervelo thing was a rush of blood to the head moment, but once I realised that spending that sort of money on a Tri bike, that wouldn't get as much use as I'd need to give it to justify having it, I had the option to not proceed with the order, which I exercised. I will be reporting on the Saints Foundation ride, on this very forum. So keep 'em peeled eh.


Point me in the direction of your OP were it states your driving in a van to stoke with the bikes???

And for somebody who has an arsenal of btwin bikes.....i never once ever thought you was buying the px5, cause your full of bull


----------



## videoman (12 May 2017)

You'll be fine on either bike I would have thought but if everyone else is on fast road bikes then I would ride my lightest bike but don't worry its all downhill to Southampton as its in the South. I live around 3 miles from the Bet 365 stadium and can see the floodlights in the distance.

Have a good ride.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 May 2017)

jowwy said:


> Point me in the direction of your OP were it states your driving in a van to stoke with the bikes???



That's a fair point.



jowwy said:


> And for somebody who has an arsenal of btwin bikes.....i never once ever thought you was buying the px5, cause your full of bull


 

Talking to people like that will only result in your post getting removed, if I thought anything you said was worth paying attention to, and reporting. I don't.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 May 2017)

videoman said:


> You'll be fine on either bike I would have thought but if everyone else is on fast road bikes then I would ride my lightest bike but don't worry its all downhill to Southampton as its in the South. I live around 3 miles from the Bet 365 stadium and can see the floodlights in the distance.
> 
> Have a good ride.



Aha, a 'Stokel'. I've only reccyd the route once, and that was not on a Saturday, how's the traffic round by the stadium on a Saturday normally?


----------



## Mugshot (12 May 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Aha, a 'Stokel'. I've only reccyd the route once, and that was not on a Saturday, how's the traffic round by the stadium on a Saturday normally?


Busier when there's a game on I believe.


----------



## S-Express (12 May 2017)

Mugshot said:


> Busier when there's a game on I believe.



Yep - apparently Stoke City fans all arrive in the same minibus. Chaos.


----------



## winjim (12 May 2017)

User said:


> Close but no cigar.


Well, there was this one time I rode what some may consider to be a fair distance, in one day.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 May 2017)

winjim said:


> Well, there was this one time I rode what some may consider to be a fair distance, in one day.


That's nice, treacle.


----------



## S-Express (12 May 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> That's nice, treacle.


----------



## Ajax Bay (12 May 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> The first question you need to ask yourself is do you really want to be part of the organised event tribe? . . . . I find it much more rewarding to go out and find / fettle my own routes, than the PAYG, type of organised rides. . . . I just feel like a lazy b*strd, turning up to an event organised by someone else. I don't like paying to ride on roads I can ride for free either ( unless it's for charidee ).





Racing roadkill said:


> I've been asked to 'ride captain' this, by British Cycling.
> http://saintsfoundation.co.uk/big-bike-challenge-may-2017/


So, this is the 'charidee' get-out clause in your expressed philosophy above, I take it? At least the other riders will know they're safe in your capable and experienced hands.


----------



## AndyRM (12 May 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> So, this is the 'charidee' get-out clause in your expressed philosophy above, I take it? At least the other riders will know they're safe in your capable and experienced hands.



I hope there's no fidgeters!


----------



## Dave Davenport (12 May 2017)

User said:


> It's OK, they would be behind the space captain.


----------



## winjim (12 May 2017)

User said:


> That sounds potentially interesting. Tell us about it.


I'm afraid right now I don't have the time to put together a proper account that would do it justice. Maybe one day I will, keep an eye on the travelogue section. I seem to recall it involved sandwiches.


----------



## Mugshot (12 May 2017)

View: https://youtu.be/qAnGe40-o9Q


----------



## Dave Davenport (12 May 2017)

winjim said:


> I'm afraid right now I don't have the time to put together a proper account that would do it justice. Maybe one day I will, keep an eye on the travelogue section. I seem to recall it involved sandwiches.


To be fair, the sandwiches are all anybody's interested in.


----------



## AndyRM (12 May 2017)

Dave Davenport said:


> To be fair, the sandwiches are all anybody's interested in.



This is true.

White bread or brown for starters @winjim?


----------



## Tim Hall (12 May 2017)

User said:


> Marmite or peanut butter?


It's not a binary choice


----------



## winjim (12 May 2017)

See, we all have difficult decisions to make when planning a ride.


----------



## Tim Hall (12 May 2017)

winjim said:


> See, we all have difficult decisions to make when planning a ride.


Delegation is the answer. The Ride Captain should get the Butty Lieutenant involved.


----------



## roadrash (12 May 2017)

now then, all this talk of buttys has give me an idea , perhaps he should do the ride on this


----------



## winjim (12 May 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Delegation is the answer. The Ride Captain should get the Butty Lieutenant involved.


Master of the Rolls.


----------



## Winnershsaint (12 May 2017)

Reckon they ought to get Claude Puel on his velo as ride captain. At least it would keep him away from the pre-match team talk.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 May 2017)

Winnershsaint said:


> Reckon they ought to get Claude Puel on his velo as ride captain. At least it would keep him away from the pre-match team talk.


I would gladly take him on a detour that kept him away from the team until next season.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> now then, all this talk of buttys has give me an idea , perhaps he should do the ride on this
> View attachment 352010


You haven't seen how much the riders can eat.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 May 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> Delegation is the answer. The Ride Captain should get the Butty Lieutenant involved.


What if the Ride captain is the butty lieutenant?


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 May 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> So, this is the 'charidee' get-out clause in your expressed philosophy above, I take it? At least the other riders will know they're safe in your capable and experienced hands.


Yes, that's it. Add in the fact that I'm getting paid ( in kind , free kit, accommodation, sustainance etc ) and it's all good. It's because I'm considered to be capable and experienced by people that actually know what they're talking about, that I was put on this ride.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 May 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I hope there's no fidgeters!


I've made sure they know not to fidget.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 May 2017)

Tim Hall said:


> It's not a binary choice


True, I prefer peanut butter and jam together to be fair.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 May 2017)

User said:


> It's OK, they *should *be behind the ride captain.



FTFY.


----------



## User19783 (12 May 2017)

As the ride Captain, you should lead by example.
It's all about being comfortable and confident with the bike you choose,it's not about the make, the model, how many gears it's got, or how much it costs.



Have a safe trip.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 May 2017)

User19783 said:


> As the ride Captain, you should lead by example.
> It's all about being comfortable and confident with the bike you choose,it's not about the make, the model, how many gears it's got, or how much it costs.
> 
> 
> ...


And it's for that very reason I need the correct bike. It's no good trying to lead by example if the bike is wrong for the ride ( I know this from many years and thousands of miles experience of leading rides for B.C.) however, today I experimented with the 520 on the airless tyres, on some nasty climbs. I guess the decision has made itself.


----------



## Winnershsaint (12 May 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> I would gladly take him on a detour that kept him away from the team until next season.



Better still, get him to keep going down the road and put him on a ferry!


----------



## Lozz360 (15 May 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> And it's for that very reason I need the correct bike. It's no good trying to lead by example if the bike is wrong for the ride ( I know this from many years and thousands of miles experience of leading rides for B.C.) however, today I experimented with the 520 on the airless tyres, on some nasty climbs. I guess the decision has made itself.


Why, what happened?


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 May 2017)

Lozz360 said:


> Why, what happened?


It worked well. The weather forecasts don't look good, so I'm almost sure I'll be taking the airless tyred bike. Although the 11 speed gives me better gearing options for the lumpy bits of the ride. So I'll flip a coin on Thursday, when we have to get the bikes down to the transport pick up.


----------



## videoman (15 May 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Aha, a 'Stokel'. I've only reccyd the route once, and that was not on a Saturday, how's the traffic round by the stadium on a Saturday normally?



Traffic is usually fairly average on a Saturday morning depending upon what you call busy but no problems riding a bike in the area as I often do. First mile is along a straight road with a cycle path running alongside. You will probably turn right at the traffic lights at the end and then another wide road for a mile or so then left onto the A34 dual carriageway for quite a number of miles down to Stafford. 

There are some other routes but no really suitable for a large number of cyclists riding together. 

Good luck as its quite a way to Cheltenham from here.


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 May 2017)

videoman said:


> Traffic is usually fairly average on a Saturday morning depending upon what you call busy but no problems riding a bike in the area as I often do. First mile is along a straight road with a cycle path running alongside. You will probably turn right at the traffic lights at the end and then another wide road for a mile or so then left onto the A34 dual carriageway for quite a number of miles down to Stafford.
> 
> There are some other routes but no really suitable for a large number of cyclists riding together.
> 
> Good luck as its quite a way to Cheltenham from here.


We get the final draft of the GPX file later today. I just hope the Garmin holds out.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 May 2017)

Good luck Sir..that's a good stretch of the legs..


----------



## Racing roadkill (15 May 2017)

Day 1







Day 2.

Game on.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> That's only two brags. This is a three brag thread I think.


Billy, Melvyn and ... er ...


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 May 2017)

The weather forecast for Stoke isn't looking good for Saturday 






75 (mostly) fair weather cyclists, and a thunder storm, what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## mark st1 (21 May 2017)

How did this pan out ?


----------



## Racing roadkill (21 May 2017)

mark st1 said:


> How did this pan out ?



Day 1. 
The bet 365 stadium in Stoke, to Cheltenham 

https://www.relive.cc/view/996949624














The weather was atrocious, after the promising start. but everyone got to Cheltenham ahead of time. 

Day 2.

Cheltenham to St Mary's Stadium in Southampton.
Lots of nose bleed climbs, stunning views, and a close encounter with 'Tommy's ride' a charidee sportive, to boot 













https://www.relive.cc/view/998741097

The Tannus tyred Triban 520 did me proud










I got a medal, and a free pair of bib shorts and a jersey as well.







I got a cracking view of Southampton getting stuffed by Stoke.

The riders raised ( well ) over 40 grand for the Saints Foundation.


----------



## Slick (21 May 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Day 1.
> The bet 365 stadium in Stoke, to Cheltenham
> 
> https://www.relive.cc/view/996949624
> ...


Good effort, well done to you all.


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 May 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> The Tannus tyred Triban 520 did me proud


How do you /did you find the Wittkop (?Lidl) saddle for long distance? Is this the 'Racing' version?


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 May 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> How do you /did you find the Wittkop (?Lidl) saddle for long distance? Is this the 'Racing' version?


Really nice actually, I was going to swap it for the Fizik Arione I've got on another bike, but I ran out of time. I'm glad I left it on, yes it's the 'road' version of the saddle.


----------

